#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Новый учебник санскрита (Кнауэр 1908)

## Gasyoun

В этом году (осенью) должен выйти классический учебник, изданный еще в Лейпциге. Есть ли вообще заинтересованные люди? 




> Изданная в Лейпциге в 1908 г., эта книга остается на протя-жении столетия фактически единственным на русском языке учебным пособием для изучения санскрита, содержащим доста-точно полный и содержательный очерк грамматики этого языка с хрестоматией и словарем (не считая пособия, изданного в 1891 г. тем же автором в соавторстве с В.Ф. Миллером, – в новом издании переработанного и исправленного – и еще некоторых более сжатых очерков). Что важно, учебник можно использовать для изучения языка как с преподавателем, так и самостоятельно. Нет нужды указывать, что издание давно стало библиографиче-ской редкостью и переиздание его было бы уже давно востребо-вано.


Профессор кафедры индийской филологии 
восточного ф-та СПбГУ, В.Г. Эрман

----------


## Buural

У меня 1891 (с Миллером).
Чем отличается от 1908? Какие-нибудь существенные отличия?

----------


## Gasyoun

Об этом будет в предисловии к новому изданию. Вкратце, есть.

----------


## Tiop

есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

А кто-нибудь знает, кем в 2005м переиздавался учебник В.А. Кочергиной и есть ли там что-то новое ?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А кто-нибудь знает, кем в 2005м переиздавался учебник В.А. Кочергиной и есть ли там что-то новое ?


Академический проект совместно с Альма Матер, 2005. 3-е издание. 
С замечательным приложением А.А. Зализняка "Грамматический очерк санскрита"

----------


## Gasyoun

Да, увы там вместе с очерком решили переиздать и какой-то словарь, но по поручению Зализняка (он также и руководитель моей аспирантуры) я делаю новое, отдельное издание, теперь как раз проверяю ударения в нем.

----------


## Tiop

Саббамангалам  :Smilie:

----------

